# Dirty Bunnies!



## Elf Mommy (May 29, 2011)

Have they been digging in the garden? Hopping in the fireplace soot? (Poe does this, but you can't tell until you smell him, since he's black!) Or just getting into something that gets all over their fur? 

Post your photos here!


----------



## Manda! (May 31, 2011)

Well, Tamine is my "messy rabbit".. 







and here she had a "bad hair day":


----------



## Elf Mommy (May 31, 2011)

What an adorable floof of a bun!


----------



## gmas rabbit (May 31, 2011)

What a cutie. Just got a new camera so should be able to posts some photos of Benjamin shortly. He came in the other day after I mowed his yard with 2 very very large dirty back feet. Covered in mud and grass ( mowed between rain storms as the grass was over a foot high ). Had to prop him on sink and use the sprayer to clean him. They look so cute when they are dirty. Always get these expressions on their faces like what did I do now??


----------

